# Fim or topping when scroging



## BTKA (Apr 22, 2019)

Well the topic is self explanatory so what would you recommend for my indoor grow?


----------



## raggyb (Apr 23, 2019)

I can't fim for shit so topping. But this is the vertical grow section, not horizontallol.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 24, 2019)

Well I like to FIM the several times over, this time using a net, due to lack of height. If you FIM them, you can either remove the top completly so the branches below grow up as a dual headers and so forth, you can also pinch the top/s, thereby it can evolve in to several tops, choice is your...


----------



## BTKA (Apr 24, 2019)

I have topped before but this time I'll try FIM. Will do it several times to experiment a bit.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Apr 24, 2019)

imo it doens't really matter if you're scrogging you can do either one or neither, scrogging will be your primary training which is essentially just LST on every branch.

i'd top them once and then get to tucking.


----------



## BTKA (Apr 25, 2019)

pulpoinspace said:


> imo it doens't really matter if you're scrogging you can do either one or neither, scrogging will be your primary training which is essentially just LST on every branch.
> 
> i'd top them once and then get to tucking.


I'm thinking that the veg should be quicker if I have four branches instead of one?


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2019)

BTKA said:


> I'm thinking that the veg should be quicker if I have four branches instead of one?


Correct. Let the main stem grow up the vertical trellis at least halfway, then top it and clean things up to keep just 4-6 'meristems', or primary branches.

Let these grow to cover most of the panel and then top them as well. The secondary growth should then fill in the area of the trellis panel, at which point you should flip into bloom.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Oct 10, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Correct. Let the main stem grow up the vertical trellis at least halfway, then top it and clean things up to keep just 4-6 'meristems', or primary branches.
> 
> Let these grow to cover most of the panel and then top them as well. The secondary growth should then fill in the area of the trellis panel, at which point you should flip into bloom.


good info here - thank you alot!


----------



## Nizza (Oct 11, 2019)

I did this 4-top method for my first time this grow. It definitely set me back a week or so in the grow, but it is also going to pay off with the canopy management. I plan on letting these get about 2' tall then flipping under my qb's

I some people do an extra topping, i'm gonna go for four main cola's with no nets. I want to be able to grow without nets because I can only access my 5x5 from one door and I like to take them outside sometimes for a bath or transplanting


----------

